# Excavation Accident in Dubai



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Thought this might interest you guys! Scary Pics

http://runbmd.blogspot.com/2007/04/crazy-construction-accident-in-dubai.html


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool! Room for more boats! :laughing:


----------



## C buck (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats CRAZY! It sounded like everybody got out of there. You think they'd want to borrow my 2" trash pump?


----------



## HemiMan2500HD (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad everybody got out ok. Where was the guy with the gum to plug up the small hole


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW! A guy takes a pee break and this is what happens.....and my lunch is in the excavator.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Thats pretty crazy!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Damn, at least nobody got killed.


----------



## Vermaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

"A special diving team has been brought in to assess the situation." 

That's easy big hole turned into big lake. Now for the solution?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The developer of that Infinity Tower (where the accident was) is also the developer of the world's tallest skyscraper that is also under construction down the streety from this accident. The "Burg Dubai" is another Emmar Properties project. One of the most awesome websites I've come across in a while, and be sure to check out the video on the gallery page:

http://www.burjdubai.com/


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The new skyscraper down the street is being built on a 24x7 schedule. It is about 2625 feet high, about 1100 feet taller than the 1450 foot Sears Tower and about 1000 feet higher than the Taipai Tower that is 1670 feet high.

One of the local hotels is the only 7 star hotel in the world. Suites are $8000 to 15,000 per night. It has a tennis court on top and a real snow ski slope inside.

I have a power point presentation on Dubai construction that I am trying to post, but don't know the ropes.


----------

